

A Raspberry Pi VAX Cluster (2012) - rbanffy
http://www.rs-online.com/designspark/electronics/blog/a-raspberry-pi-vax-cluster

======
zokier
Of course there is nothing RPi specific in this setup. I wonder how long the
novelty of (re)doing everything with RPi and discovering that it indeed is a
general-purpose computer lasts.

~~~
to3m
As long as the Raspberry PI remains smaller than virtually everything else, I
think it will remain of at least some interest. It might not be fascinating,
but it's always at least somewhat interesting to see ye olde piece of computer
hardware X, that at the time of its construction was, if not record-breaking
in one form or another, at least competitive, reproduced _in software_ by the
Raspberry PI. Which costs £25. And is probably smaller than the original
device's power supply.

~~~
rbanffy
> And is probably smaller than the original device's power supply.

It's smaller than the VMS installation tape cartridge ;-)

~~~
dnm
That would make an interesting container for a RPi.

------
linker3000
Takes me back to my apprenticeship days when I went to Reading (UK) in 1984/5
to spend a week with DEC on a VMS systems admin course, which included setting
up clustering.

Back in the office we had a VAX 11/750, which was joined by several
MicroVAXes.

Lovely operating system.

